# My Trip To Texas So Far...



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Look what somebody did to my OB. I am stuck in Baton Rouge La. I am in a small hotel room with 7 kids 2 dogs and a wife that might just have a break down

Jim


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

What happen?







Is this fixable or replaceable/ insure? Just remember it's always darkness before the dawn.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! tell us what happened and thankfully you are all ok


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

mobile_cottager said:


> What happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were just driving from one highway to the next following the GPS ... i slowed down for the truck in front that was pulling into a gas station... Some Lady hit us... she got the ticket !!!

She got to go home and sleep in her bed, (not that i'm bitter!!)

I got to wait in a truck stop to see what the insurance campany was going to do... the trailer was taken to the repair shop with all our stuff in it. this morning we are going to go see what the insurance adjuster will say.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Did someone tell her you wanted a porta potty? All seriousness. Good luck. I hope you are all ok. Remember that it could be worse. You could have had some of your family in the hospital or worse. we had a bad accident in Shreveport that totaled our truck and camper. We had to have some friends drive down and pick us up and what was left of our camper and horse trailer we was pulling. I learned the true meaning of friendship that trip.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

fourwalls said:


> Did someone tell her you wanted a porta potty? All seriousness. Good luck. I hope you are all ok. Remember that it could be worse. You could have had some of your family in the hospital or worse. we had a bad accident in Shreveport that totaled our truck and camper. We had to have some friends drive down and pick us up and what was left of our camper and horse trailer we was pulling. I learned the true meaning of friendship that trip.


Vicki says she always hated that cupboard.. it was a stupid design opening down... what was keystone thinking!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Jim, I'm glad no one was hurt. Hang in there, I hope you can get all this fixed soon.

Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

did the lady that hit you at least feel bad? you should have taken your gang and stayed at HER house!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear you all are ok, if a bit uncomfortable!! Material things can be replaced! 
Keep us posted on the outcome!!
God Bless!!
Ember


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about the trouble. Hopefully the insurance will work out ok. What bad luck, but at least everyone is ok (it sounds like).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think that is the first time we've had anyone post a rear-end accident. Many post on us hitting tree branches...









One thing that comes to mind (and it isn't pretty) is how bad does it smell in the Outback. From the picture, it appears the toilet came off the seal and that means the black tank is now open to the inside of the Outback.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, that's rather stricking to see a beloved 28BHS in that condition. Hope all settles well for you.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

WOW! Looks like you got hit hard - how's the tow vehicle. Glad everyone is ok. 
-Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats a bummer. Did she have a excuse? Cell phone, texting, hot ffrench fries?







Makes me wonder about the sub-standard brake lights on all campers. I have been searching for some LED replacements and looking for a strip brake light to mount on the bumper so hopefully I wont get rear ended. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Jim, thank God no one was hurt. Sorry to hear about your accident....


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry that happened Jim. Hopefully all will work out. Do you have insurance that will cover the hotel rooms while your waiting? Trip interupption insurance? Just a thought, I think my auto policy would cover living expenses while that far from home.

Tell Caleb and Shaymus that this is a good time to practice the "Good turn Daily" and not drive anyone crazy

Where were you headed to?


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is such a bummer







So glad that no one was hurt. Good luck with the insurance and salvaging your trip.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Well we have finished up our business in Longview Texas and are heading home with out our OB. I think the best part about this is we are running with out the trailer and getting great gas miliage and Vicki gets to drive also so i can get a brake.The lady's insurance company finally called us and accepted responsiability for the accident and are pushing forward on fixing the OB it should take 3 to 4 weeks and then they will deliver it to us. The insurance company has agreed to get us a new hitch and new receiver and back bumper for the van as well as fixing the trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jim Savage said:


> Well we have finished up our business in Longview Texas and are heading home with out our OB. I think the best part about this is we are running with out the trailer and getting great gas miliage and Vicki gets to drive also so i can get a brake.The lady's insurance company finally called us and accepted responsiability for the accident and are pushing forward on fixing the OB it should take 3 to 4 weeks and then they will deliver it to us. The insurance company has agreed to get us a new hitch and new receiver and back bumper for the van as well as fixing the trailer.


Do you get to fly back (on their dime) to inspect the repair? I'd sure push for that. What if it arrives at your house and it doesn't meet your expectations?


----------

